# Mushrooms



## guyrlock (Dec 15, 2009)

We make these from exotic offcuts of Amboyna Burl, Afzelia lay etc, and wondered what you thought?
Ranging in size from 2" tall to 20".
Comments appreciated


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Dec 15, 2009)

They look so real are they a good seller for you????


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 15, 2009)

That's a lot of mushrooms! Are they easy to do?


----------



## el_d (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow they look pretty nice. Would like some of them cutoffs, Very nice!!!!

 Reminds me of the cows pen after a cool wet night......


----------



## leehljp (Dec 15, 2009)

GREAT idea for the cut-offs! I like it (them)!


----------



## guyrlock (Dec 15, 2009)

People seem to like them, always being picked up and stroked! Not difficult to do, made in 2 parts, stem and top.  Thanks for your comments, appreciated, Guy


----------



## Bree (Dec 15, 2009)

Those Shrooms look terrific!  Super job!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 15, 2009)

Wild


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 15, 2009)

If you're doing them in two parts, might as well put something useful
on the inside :biggrin: I did a few of the perfume atomizer kits with a mushroom
shape.

I like your shapes better, though. and the amboyna looks great


----------



## PapaTim (Dec 17, 2009)

The most realistic turned shrooms I've seen. Those are all great! Good shapes and well proportioned.


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 17, 2009)

They look great! I will have to try that!


----------



## penhead (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow...fantastic 'shrooms...!!!
I make them out of old local wood, but surely nothing nice of wood as you have,
nor do mine come close to looking that gool ..!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet shrooms!  Those are very cool, I love the shapes.


----------



## ssajn (Dec 17, 2009)

Look good enough to eat.:biggrin:


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 17, 2009)

I just want your 20" cut offs 

Very nice!!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 17, 2009)

Love 'em!


----------



## Kalai (Dec 17, 2009)

Hay , very nice shrooms, I like the bunch of them.  I posted a pic of some of the mushrooms that I make not too long ago but I think I like yours better, aloha.

Chris


----------



## theHullTurn (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought they were real when i first saw them! Great job!


----------

